# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Mời anh em  vào thiết kế logo cho forum

## Khongnickname

Thân mời anh em vào design 1 cái logo cho forum chúng ta. Thiết nghĩ nhà mới cần có biển hiệu để phân biệt vì vậy mong anh em xa gần ủng hộ 1 tay đưa ý tưởng hoặc sản phẩm đã làm để chúng ta up lên nào

Mọi ý kiến đóng góp xin post vào đây hoặc e mail : webmaster@cncprovn.com hoặc admin@cncprovn.com.
Thanks.

----------


## CBNN

ui  em có ý tưởng cho cái top banner , bác nào có máy , phay cái chữ cncprovn.com tới bước hoàn thiện thì chụp lại (cả máy , cả phôi , cả bụi ..), ai phay đẹp , chụp đẹp thì chọn .

----------

Lenamhai

----------


## culitruong

Kiếm cái nút thank cho bác này phát

----------


## th11

muốn thanks thì phải viết àh? hix chắc còn thiếu sót tí

----------

